# Dust Collection Support Arm?



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

I have a Dust RIght wall mounted dust collector in my shop - LOVE it, just perfect for what I do. I also am a really big fan of the MagPort (Magnetic connections for my dust hoses and tools). In the pictures below, you can see the strain the the 4" Dust Right hose is putting on the connection into the collector.

My though is to build a mount the I can cut a circle in to support the MagPort, and take the strain off of that connection, and putting the tension on the wooden mount I will make. The magnets in the Mag Port are incredibly strong, and they hold together even when the fitting pulls off the dust right.

You guys always have good ideas and insight - what are your thoughts on my solution? Would you do it another way? Thank you as always for your input, comments and education.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd say if the normal position of the blue suction hose is 90 degrees to the opening, then replace the short clear flex hose with a smooth 90 elbow and take the strain off the blue hose. I like the magnets for coupling them together.


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

LOL - never even thought about that - GREAT idea


----------



## Terry Q (Jul 28, 2016)

Took a Rockler 90 degree elbow and attached it to the Dust Right with a small piece of 4 inch duct. The elbow doesn’t attach directly.


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

Great picture and input - thanks


----------



## Kutz Twice (Nov 5, 2021)

I found a 4" Elbow and a 4" Rubber coupling and they married to the Dust Right like magic - thanks for all of the ideas


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

and now you know the rest of the story...


----------

